# Bought a Stanley 60-1/2 for $1



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

At a garage sale today I bought a Stanley 60-1/2 block plane for $1. It was marked $3. I was going to offer $1.50 but before I could he offered it to me for $1. Not bad eh?
I cleaned it up but then when I tried it out I was surprised to find that it didn't want to cut.
I can plane a corner of a board but trying to plane an edge is not happening.
It is sharp.
I never used a low angle plane before (I assume thats what its called) and I wonder if there is a special technique?
I see that there is an adjustment to move the front of the sole forward or backward to open and close the throat. I think this is nessessary because the low angle blade will have the effect of closing the throat if it is adjusted forward.
So, I'm sure that some of you low angle users may have some advice for me.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice buy! 

I've got a Record 60-1/2 that's very similar. Be sure that the bevel is up on these (unlike most "bevel down" bench planes), hone the blade to as sharp and shiny as you can, and be sure that you don't try to take off too much at a time. Some have a separate adjustment for opening and closing the throat opening...loosen the finger knob and slide the toe plate back and forth...you'll see the seam and there will be a small adjuster below the front knob. You can also make gross adjustments with blade placement, then fine tune the depth with the dial on the back. 

This pic isn't mine but it shows the toe plate adjustment:


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a Stanley Bailey low angle block plane that absolutely love. Its great for flattening out small repairs and trimming plugs and such.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Two questions:
Where is that sale?
Is it still going on?


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

That sales way gone. 
The guy said his dad (my in-laws lifelong neighbor) was a cabinet maker. He said he sold a jointer for $75 and many other similar deals. Well, theres a day I wish I could live over.


----------

